# Newbie planning first trip...



## Sam...G (Jan 14, 2020)

Hello everyone.
So glad I found this website... it’s already answered so many of my questions 

We’re swapping our tent for a motorhome this year (hiring first) but I have lots of, probably silly, questions.

We’re hiring an Autoroller 747 at the end of this month just for 2 nights as a practice run before we go further afield. We don’t want to stay on sites/hook up if we can help if.
If we’re not being too conservative, how long will we (2 adults, 2 kids and a dog) be able to last on average off grid?. 

Let’s say 2 adult showers per day (kids can get washed on sink!), it’ll be cold so heating will be on a fair bit, we’ll take drinking water and will be frugal on the toilet from (3 boys so wild wee’s for them). 

Will we last Friday pm til Sunday pm without hooking up to anything? We’ll be having a little drive around etc which will help to charge?

I think it’s a 100L water tank, solar panels, 3 way fridge etc. We’re totally clueless so any advice will be much appreciated .. ....


----------



## Makzine (Jan 14, 2020)

Hello and welcome from Kent, enjoy the experience.


----------



## GreggBear (Jan 14, 2020)

Hello welcome aboard. Sounds a sensible option to hire first. You should be good for a couple of days if you top water etc up before you leave. What area are you planning to explore?


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## Martin P (Jan 16, 2020)

You will be fine on gas 13kg should last 10 days with fairly heavy heating and cooking usage
,100 litres of water gives me and missis 4 frugal showers each
Limit tv to 2 hours per day and only use lights as ness
 Bog will be biggest prob. We last 3 days for 2 of us provided I wee outside wild.
Have a great trip


----------



## Steve and Julie (Jan 17, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi welcome along from scotland


----------



## The laird (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## The laird (Jan 17, 2020)

Remember it will depend on the weather as to solar charge as it can dictate the power


----------



## Mrs Mossy (Jan 17, 2020)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Jan 18, 2020)

It's perhaps a big ask if you are new to motor homing to go off grid straight away. Why not try first night wild then book a site for one night, then you can shower, empty loo ect.


----------



## vindiboy (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi welcome, it is a big learning curve but lots of fun you do not say where you intend to be for this first jolly it is not easy to overnight wild in a van if you do not have a plan beware of height barriers etc. but on e you get the hang of it, it is a great life. Water usage varies from person to person , toilet usage too but the golden rule is to keep as much liquid out of the cassette as possible, Boys will love to flush the toilet so turn the water pump Off if you can, why shower, you are campers, a couple of days no shower will be fine. You can also carry extra water in plastic 5 litre containers too, gas won't be a problem for a short trip, when buying a van think a out refillable bottles way to go, ask as many questions on here as you like we were all newbies once. Enjoy your adventures.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jan 19, 2020)

Welcome.  No need to shower daily - use wet wipes or strip wash.  Don't let any tap run unnecessarily.  At night time or if it's raining and no one wants to pee outside, what about using a pee pee pot / potty (not sure of your boys ages) and bag and bin toilet paper ... its pee and paper that fill the cassette.

Let us know how you get on, with pix.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 19, 2020)

Welcome from Co Antrim,id try a we night or two at home to see how you get on before heading for a world tour if you know what i mean,get the swing of things,then you will find what you need and what junk you dont.


----------

